# buying a flat (1-2 BR) in Abu Dhabi



## BritDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

Apologies if my search was flimsy, but I did not find any recent in depth thread about it. Is buying small flat a good idea? 

Wouldn't rental payments for a few years exceed the amount of outright purchase/mortgage? 

Is it very difficult to buy for foreigners and more importantly is it impossibly difficult to secure mortgage and sell too (if it proves a difficult situation)? 

Thanks for the forum moderators to allow me to post and also their advice. I am happy to be redirected to another page.

Thanks in advance to the collective knowhow on this forum.


----------



## BritDoc (Jun 15, 2015)

As soon as i posted, the bottom panel showed a similar post. So my apologies. How can I delete the thread?


----------

